# An ex-cheerleader gains 300 pounds... and has unfortunately lost half of it. :(



## John Smith (Oct 30, 2016)

Nothing has such alluring than an attractive ex-cheerleader gaining tremendously a lot of chub...

https://youtu.be/sFQ2zh3yHYE

Envoyé de mon SM-G386W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 31, 2016)

Yes, fat cheerleaders are always nice but this is still a lovely lady with or without the extra weight and I'm glad she's happy with herself. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Nov 5, 2016)

Why unfortunately?


----------



## John Smith (Nov 7, 2016)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Yes, fat cheerleaders are always nice but this is still a lovely lady with or without the extra weight and I'm glad she's happy with herself. Thanks for sharing.


You're welcome. 

Envoyé de mon SM-G386W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## John Smith (Nov 7, 2016)

NYCGabriel said:


> Why unfortunately?


Oh... just a bit dissapointed about her weight loss but anyway as much she lives well with her body... 

Envoyé de mon SM-G386W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

